# Restoring a POGO Seat "Help"????????



## carlitos60 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just Removed the Post!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> I Just got My Seat!!!!
> Please, Help with Questions Will Be Appreciated!!!
> I will Try It Myself!!!
> 
> ...




anyone with a punch set could stamp AS....


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 12, 2013)

*Pogo Nono parts for comparison*

Here are some pictures of the parts from the "Pogo Nono" or maybe I should refer to it as my folk art piece.
I though it might help to compare the pieces that you have with the repop stuff. Maybe that will help to confirm their authenticity.

I attached a pic of the post parts as well. I have no idea what the OG post would have looked like but I think you could fab up your own post like this one pretty easily.
Good luck with the resto.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 15, 2013)

there is a guy on ebay who is the sole reproducer of the pogo seat. i lost his card but he s a nice guy maybe you should hunt him down.


----------

